# Chanterelles?



## Para Bellum (Jun 23, 2017)

I hate for my first post to be a question but I've always wanted to try them and found these on my lunch break.  Obviously would like a positive ID before eating though.  Any help?  It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jeardley (Jun 23, 2017)

All the larger ones need to be sautéed, pretty sure the smaller ones do to but pic get a little fuzzy when I zoom in on my phone.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks so much!  I was 99% sure.  Can't wait to get them in a pan!


----------



## elmer_fudd (Jun 23, 2017)

I just picked a few the other day and fried em up with some chicken.  Very tasty.  So far been a good year for them.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks again jeardley!  They were fantastic.


----------



## jeardley (Jun 25, 2017)

Glad you enjoyed them, I put some up for later last night.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like a great haul!  I'm going back at lunch today to look for more.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 26, 2017)

I cooked up a batch this weekend.  I make an aluminum foil "basket" cut the chants up, add butter, garlic, chopped vidalia's, and seasoning. (Salt, Pepper, Old Bay, etc) and threw them on the grill with some ribs and burgers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice haul! Only had them one time when Jeff Raines brought me a big basket full!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Metro Trout said:


> I hate for my first post to be a question but I've always wanted to try them and found these on my lunch break.  Obviously would like a positive ID before eating though.  Any help?  It would be greatly appreciated!



Try to get up to the mountains in early spring and get you some Morels,,,, you'll really like them,,,, talk to NCHillbilly,,,,


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 26, 2017)

Always wanted to try those too Cmp1!  Chicken of the Woods is on the list as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Try to get up to the mountains in early spring and get you some Morels,,,, you'll really like them,,,, talk to NCHillbilly,,,,



I think the Georgia Piedmont has more morels than the mountains do, actually. They love some limestone soil.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 27, 2017)

I'll have to check it out.  Thanks hillbilly!


----------

